# Fuente de alimentación regulable de 0 a 75Vdc desde  alimentación de 110Vac



## indianayhr (Abr 1, 2010)

Necesito hacer una fuente regulable de 0-75 v de 1A para hacer funcionar un motor de corriente continua de W=170,75V y 3,4A, pero el problema es que tengo una alimentación general de 110 Ac. y quiero otra fuente para excitar el campo del mismo motor a 96v, 0.1A con la misma alimentación. 

La primera fuente quiero que sea regulable de 0-75V y la otra si es fija no importa, que sean dos fuentes es una para regular la excitación del motor y otra para regular el rpm del motor, o sea que la de 0-75 dc es regulable desde una alimentación de 110 ac y la otra es fija de 96Vdc , igualmente desde una alimentación de 110 ac 

No se si se podra hacer para bajarle el voltaje desde 110 Vac , el motor de corriente continua es de 8000 rpm, 75v-3.4A, exitacion 96v,1A. 

Saludos......


----------



## CEGO87 (Abr 1, 2010)

Investiga sobre fuentes conmutadas reductoras, al parecer eso es lo que necesitas!!!


----------



## DANDY (Abr 1, 2010)

no no no ... se estan equivocando.. lo que el necesita es solamente para la exitatriz un simple diodo puente conectado a los 110VAC y la salida DC hacia la exitratriz del motor.... aunque saldran 78v aprox se puede poner un condensador de baja capacidad para aumentar hasta los 95v .....y para el circuito variable 0-75VDC solamente un control de fase por un tca785 y SCR's en tu caso bastaria con usar los famosos TYN616.. eres de Peru verdad¿? aquí los tca estan s/15 y los scr s/3


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 1, 2010)

me puedes ayudar a relizar el plano por la verdad  estoy  perdido


----------



## alpharsp (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola como estan aprovecho el post por que es un tema similar
tengo que controlar la velocidad de un motor DC de 90v de iman permanentea traves de un control de armadura

asi que basicamente necesito hacer una fuente conmutada variable de 0 a 90v a partir de una alimentacion residencial de 110v de AC a 60Hz, el detalle es que debe ser digital utilizando el modulador de ancho de pulso de un microcontrolador, por lo tanto en lugar de un conmutador seria un pulsador.

Lo que tengo que hacer lo tengo claro, debo usar un tsw cuyo gate controlare con el modulo pwm, si el voltaje de entrada fuera corriente directa no habria problema:

Vavg = K*Vin
donde K es el ciclo de trabajo, asi que solo habria que variarlo.

sin embargo mi voltaje de entrada es la corriente alterna, el tsw me ayudaria a rectificar la onda senosiodal, sin embargo:

-puedo simplemente variar el ciclod e trabajo como haria con una entrada de voltaje dc (mi duda se debe a que la onda varia su amplitud durante el ciclo, y si rectifico en un momento determinado, me dara un voltaje diferente a si lo hago en otro momento no?)

-tengo primero que convertir esos 115v de Ac a 115v Dc para despues entrar en la etapa de control?

-habria que sincronizarme con una lectura de voltaje para saber cuando comenzar a rectificar la onda? (creo que esto queda descartado porque le quitaria la caracteristica de control por pwm y lo convertiria ya en un conmutador analogo)

-El tsw dependera de que metodo utilice finalmente pero creo que debera ser un transistor vdd? debido que no podre desenergizarlo a menos que Vin=0 y eso tambien le quetaria la caracteristica de pwm (en caso de usar scr)

Esas son la sposibles soluciones que me han llegado a al mente pero como no he hecho esto nunca a partir de corriente alterna, quisiera saber que es lo que normalmente se hace en estos casos

les agradeceria mucho la informacion que me pudiecen brindar

Estuve leyendo un poco mas y creo que no hay necesidad de filtrar vdd? con rectificar, antes de pwm bastaria, de este modo el voltaje anterior seria un voltaje de corriente directa pulsante.

y el pwm utilizarlo a una alta frecuencia, para asi poder utilizar como ciclo completo todas las pequeñas partes de la onda y me quede mas equilibrado el voltaje cierto?

mmm que opinan de eso?

y sie stoy en lo correcto que frecuencia estaria bien utilizar, quiza dividad cada onda en 100 partes? algo por ahi de los 6KHz?

En cuanto al tsw creo que si sera un transistor, desconozco la corriente nominal del motor sin embargo es un motor grande con solov er el voltaje, que tipo de transistor me recomiendan?


----------



## DANDY (Abr 4, 2010)

en mi anterior post me confundi en un cálculo, no es necesario ningun condensador para la fuente fija por que 110vdc*0.9  es aproximadamente 99vdc si incluyes las perdidas en los diodos y tiristores tendras casi tus 95vdc deseados
http://www.call-n-deal.de/uwe/projekte/stagelightning/pp785/tca785.pdf  usen el de la pagina 16 este integrado tca785 con un simple voltaje dc variable en la patita 11 puedes controlar por completo el angulo de fase en el control de los titistores por lo cual una salida variable con una tension eficaz de 0-190vdc aprox para la alimentacion de 220vac....es facil modificarlo para 110vac solo debes bajar la resistencia de 4.7k 9w a una de 2.2k 5w ya si quieres agregarle un control por pulsos pues ponle un contador, un potenciometro digital o por ultimo un pic eso lo dejo a tu imaginación


----------



## CEGO87 (Abr 5, 2010)

amigo alpha a q*U*e llamas tsw? eso no lo conozco!


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 5, 2010)

una pregunta amigo la fuente que  pones , dime  hasta cuanto de Ampere  esta diseñada es urgente si es  hasta 4 ampere  chevere, pero sino como aria para  ponerlo a ese ampere.


----------



## DANDY (Abr 5, 2010)

los amperios dependen de tu etapa de potencia como lo dije antes para tu caso basta con los tyn616 los diodos rectificadores deben ser de almenos 15 amperios.. y si quieres puedes usar 4 scr tyn616 usando dos de ellos como diodos ..yo lo hago así


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 5, 2010)

y si quiero un voltaje menos a 0-75 q sea variable solo cambio  la resistencia  4.7k 3w  por una de menor valor  y para tener un  amperio de salida de 4 amper , solo cambio los  valores del los diodos rectificadores? y una pregunta mas  esas barras de color negro en el plano numero 16, tiene pinta de un trasformador  me puedes decir sus datos  de ese transformador, de los dos por favor.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/tl783.pdf

Tal vez te dé una idea de como hacer tu fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DANDY (Abr 5, 2010)

acabo de editar mi mensaje anterior y adjuntar la imagen de la etapa de potencia que usé para mi fuente yo le exijo 2 amperios pero los tyn616 aceptan 16 máximo y con un buen disipador para cada scr te vendría bien

pd lo que mencionas es un transformador de pulsos de relacion 1/1 y se logra usando 200 vueltas en el primario y 200 vueltas en el secundario con alambre esmaltado N 30 sobre un nucle de ferrita de aproximadamente 2cm de diametro, puedes usar uno recatado de una fuente de pc


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 5, 2010)

hola , la verdad no entendí mucho  el ultimo plano que adjuntaste , me podrías explicar mejor como serie  por la verdad no entendí mucho en donde va remplazado en el circuito   del plano Nº16 , me dices que va en la etapa de potencia, hasta ahí  perfecto , pero el otro plano que mandaste  hay mucho X5-1..X6-1, etc no se donde van conectados


----------



## DANDY (Abr 5, 2010)

descuida esas "x" son borneras... la diferencia es que el disparo lo estoy haciendo desde otro lado pero el ultima plano te adjunte solo para que sepas como configurar un scr como un diodo comun y corriente ... para esto si te das cuenta solo tienes que poner desde el anodo de un scr una resistencia de 10R en serie a un diodo1n4007 y luego hacia el gate del scr.. de este modo consigues que el scr se comporte como un simple diodo rectificador...to tuve que hacer eso por que no encontraba diodos comunes en el encapsulado to220 a 600v de almenos 15amperios


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 5, 2010)

ya entendí . chevere man, aya  y mira, si quiero un voltaje menos a 0-75 q*UE* sea variable solo cambio la resistencia 4.7k 3w por una de menor valor?.


----------



## DANDY (Abr 5, 2010)

eso es la alimentacion de tu integrado lee bien!! todos mis post y te daras cuenta ya te detallé eso para variar la tension se varia en patita 11 con un potenciometro observa el diagrama


----------

